# Mountain Horned Dragon help please



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

I've had my adult female MHD since around January, not the easiest lizard to look after but got her environment about right now, and has been for some months. 

However, she has developed some white patches on her body, and I was wondering if anyone can tell me what they might be? Normal, something to worry about etc?

Pictures attached, included one of her viv as well which is cool(er than a beardie) and humid.

Edit: I don't believe she is going into shed, she has shed once while with me and didn't look like this.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Completely normal  sometimes they go a lighter or darker shade depending on the bodies temperature.

That also is an awesome setup for her? remember that this lizard prefers cooler temperatures and not too warm, they can literally die in less than half an hour if exposed to, to high tempeartures, which might explain her lighter colouration.

Lizards sometimes go darker when they need heat, they go black to obsorb as much heat as possible (like wearing a black t-shirt on a hot day)

they will go lighter shades to repel the heat (like wearing a white t-shirt on a hot day) once they have met an optimal temperature, she does look like her tail and mouth might be shedding though, but that might just be the way the pictures were taken.

Other than that she looks healthy enough, if anything with these lizards just make sure they have adequate humidity and cooler temps.

A fecal will never go a miss, considering not many are captive bred in the trade and the majority are still wild caught.: victory:

PS you sure that is a female?


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

Haha, my fella said to me, 'do you think anyone will reply?' I said 'oh yes, Salazare Slytherin will' :2thumb:

Thank you, I am very proud of her house, worked hard getting it right. 

I thought she may be too warm, struggling to keep the ambient temperature of my living room down, it's got to affect her I guess. She's just now jumped in her pond :whistling2:

I really don't know about sex, posted some pics and asked a few questions when I first joined the forum, it was other members who told me she was most likely a girl...


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

mstypical said:


> Haha, my fella said to me, 'do you think anyone will reply?' I said 'oh yes, Salazare Slytherin will' :2thumb:
> 
> Thank you, I am very proud of her house, worked hard getting it right.
> 
> ...


haha lol am I really that predictible:whistling2: they are one of my favorite lizards in honesty, I would not mind another pair and give it a shot at breeding these again.

My advice would be if the living room is warm is switch of the bulb completely  I sadly lost one with a similar case a few years ago if you are to use a bulb use the lowest wattage you can get.

Just make sure the UV is optimal 
it would be pretty easy to tell from the pics, she does look alot bigger than my female? if she is female she has been well fed and looked after hehe.

I am just assuming because her build is typical of that of a male.
Still there are the exceptions though.: victory:


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

stunning animal and that setup is dam nice 

i really need to get some of those :mf_dribble:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> stunning animal and that setup is dam nice
> 
> i really need to get some of those :mf_dribble:


me too:flrt: was expecting to see you mate :lol2:


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> haha lol am I really that predictible:whistling2: they are one of my favorite lizards in honesty, I would not mind another pair and give it a shot at breeding these again.
> 
> My advice would be if the living room is warm is switch of the bulb completely  I sadly lost one with a similar case a few years ago if you are to use a bulb use the lowest wattage you can get.
> 
> ...


Not predictable, I prefer knowledgeable and helpful : victory:

Yeah her basking bulb has been off since you warned me about the heat the first time, the bulb that's on is an Exo Terra UV bulb, doesn't give off much, if any, heat. 

I'd love a mate for mine, I got one a while back and they seemed to have so much fun, but unfortunately he didn't survive  r.i.p Denver (he was only a young one, she took him under her wing it was lovely to see).

Thanks Kirky


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> me too:flrt: was expecting to see you mate :lol2:


haha any agama draws me in like a moth to a flame :lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

mstypical said:


> Not predictable, I prefer knowledgeable and helpful : victory:
> 
> Yeah her basking bulb has been off since you warned me about the heat the first time, the bulb that's on is an Exo Terra UV bulb, doesn't give off much, if any, heat.
> 
> ...


 
Why thankyou  and sorry to hear that  I learnt about the temperature issue through trial and error to be honest with you.
I lost a few when I first started and not alot of information was availible and I had no internet back then either, so I eventually came a across some information of cooling them down and I all of a sudden had great success, expirienced is just a politer way of saying "I have made mistakes"

Sounds awesome, they might need the temps bumping up in the winter to help maintain a temperature but again this depends on the home temp, but to be honest I just used a heat mat on the side with mine, one of my horned dragons is at durham university still and is doing well.

He was fully grown when I got him, I had him for 4 years and he has been at the uni for 3 so at a guess he is around 12 years old. I miss him  but I know he is doing well.

They are very gentle lizards, and highly underestimated methinks.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> haha any agama draws me in like a moth to a flame :lol2:


I noticed lmao... :2thumb:


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

They are fantastic, but I agree very underestimated. I would like to say 'everyone should go get one', but I dread to think how many would die from people not keeping them properly. 

Yeah little Denver, I took him back to the pet shop and they said he didn't seem underweight or dehydrated, was probably just 'one of those things', but I since think it was the temperature, put me off getting another because I can't find an adult and babies seem so fragile.

Attached a pic of him


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

mstypical said:


> They are fantastic, but I agree very underestimated. I would like to say 'everyone should go get one', but I dread to think how many would die from people not keeping them properly.
> 
> Yeah little Denver, I took him back to the pet shop and they said he didn't seem underweight or dehydrated, was probably just 'one of those things', but I since think it was the temperature, put me off getting another because I can't find an adult and babies seem so fragile.
> 
> Attached a pic of him


He is lovely  if someone was local to me selling I would snatch them up tomorrow, even my local rep shop has difficulty getting them in, I completely agree that too many people overlook the heat issue, if your living room is warm a few good mists a day should help the little darling.

I also would be suspecting the heat issue but it is a common misconception, too many people think they are just the same as water dragons temperature wise and it is not true at all! both require different temperatures and temperature gradients.

Babies are fragile methinks, but tbh these lizards are much easier to look after than a bearded dragon or leo gecko for that matter, another problem with these lizards is they need to be able to see moving water in order to drink, otherwise they won't touch it, I notice you have a waterfall in the enclosure so well done :no1:


I really want some now  you have inspired me... ANYONE IN STOKE ON TRENT SELLING these get in touch with me immediately!:no1:

One thing I will point out though, remove the woodchip and replace it with reptile bark or even coco soil! it holds humidity much much better than what that stuff does, especially for misting etc which is what these lizards need  dunno if it has been changed since though lol.


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

I have considered selling her a few times, most recently when Denver died, felt like an awful owner. And now with the ever-expanding corn collection in my teeny tiny house, her viv is huge! But I would never sell her to someone who just fancied having one, would have to be a serious experienced enthusiast, and to be honest, when it came down to it...... don't know if I could let her go...


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

Just noticed the bit about the bark... used coco twice and both times ended up infested with little flies :devil: and it went mouldy 

Had newspaper for a while which seemed ok but looks ugly...

What's reptile bark?

Quick edit, the chip in there is reptile stuff from MPA, don't know if that's any better? And humidity is consistently around 80 since baskng light's been off


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

mstypical said:


> Just noticed the bit about the bark... used coco twice and both times ended up infested with little flies :devil: and it went mouldy
> 
> Had newspaper for a while which seemed ok but looks ugly...
> 
> ...


 
reptile bark 
Lucky Reptile Eco Bark at zooplus
Now if you had mold growing in the enclosure chances are it needed a bit of ventelation a few holes drilled in the back or top would probibly sort it 

humidity sounds awesome: victory:

I would not get rid, trust me you will regret it if you ever did.
You can tell you clearly care for her


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

Few more pics for you to drool over if you get 5 minutes 

My Zoo

Very proud I am 

I shall replace the bark this weekend :2thumb:

I do care for her a great deal, just not always convinced i'm doing the best for her


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

mstypical said:


> Few more pics for you to drool over if you get 5 minutes
> 
> My Zoo
> 
> ...


Will check out the pics now  trust me if you have not cooked her to death thus far  your doing something right.: victory:
Not many would give her a setup like that either and that is awesome for her to enjoy.


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Will check out the pics now  trust me if you have not cooked her to death thus far  your doing something right.: victory:
> Not many would give her a setup like that either and that is awesome for her to enjoy.


With help from you! I believe she was at deaths door a few months ago, without you telling me about the heat she may not be here now, she was lay on the floor all lethargic, turned the light off and next morning she was jumping all over and having a good nosey


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Off topic...

Are those 12-10's?? 

Also what kind of mixer is that?


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

Iguanaquinn said:


> Off topic...
> 
> Are those 12-10's??
> 
> Also what kind of mixer is that?


The OH wishes they were 12-10's, they're Citronic PD1's and 2 Behringer mixers, a VMX100 and a DX626


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

I can't really add any more do Dixon's info but i will pick up on the UV.

My understanding of these lizards is that they need high levles of UV with areas where they can avoid it. Am i correct in the assumptiion you are useing one of the exo terra screw bulbs? if so the UV output from these are really poor, and only produce uv in an area about the size of a 50 pence coin, meaning that the lizards has to be in that areas to get any useful UV. 

You are far better with a tube that goes the length of the viv, as well, or instead of. As this means they have acess to constant UV. personally i will no longer using anything but the Arcadai D3 12% T5 bulbs as they are the dogs danggly bits of the UV world IMO. 

Other then that all is looking really goos, and the set up looks good. 

Jay


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

Spikebrit said:


> I can't really add any more do Dixon's info but i will pick up on the UV.
> 
> My understanding of these lizards is that they need high levles of UV with areas where they can avoid it. Am i correct in the assumptiion you are useing one of the exo terra screw bulbs? if so the UV output from these are really poor, and only produce uv in an area about the size of a 50 pence coin, meaning that the lizards has to be in that areas to get any useful UV.
> 
> ...


I know what you're saying, I would have preferred a tube light, however, I got the viv with the custom build already all done, i.e. the grey stuff that she climbs on, and it covers the entire inside. There is nowhere to attach a tube light fitting without destroying that 

I have positioned a branch directly underneath the bulb, and like a good girl, she does quite often sit under it. Also I was under the impression that they naturally dwell in very leafy habitats, where not much UV filters down to them? I could be wrong, and will always listen to advice and suggestions : victory:


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

mstypical said:


> The OH wishes they were 12-10's, they're Citronic PD1's and 2 Behringer mixers, a VMX100 and a DX626


Ha ha ha, I know a few folk with 12-10's..... LOOOVE them! 

My m8 has the Pioneer 900 (can't mind the model exactly, but the really good one)

My mixer was the Bheringer copy until I spilled a pint on it!

I got Stanton T62's...


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

Iguanaquinn said:


> Ha ha ha, I know a few folk with 12-10's..... LOOOVE them!
> 
> My m8 has the Pioneer 900 (can't mind the model exactly, but the really good one)
> 
> ...


He's had soooo much equipment and got rid for something else, had some high end stuff but never had the money to complete the set up, so sold it for a more affordable complete set up, but didn't like it..... he's had these 6 days and counting lol

DJX 700 with sampler?? We had that, for a short while


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

mstypical said:


> I know what you're saying, I would have preferred a tube light, however, I got the viv with the custom build already all done, i.e. the grey stuff that she climbs on, and it covers the entire inside. There is nowhere to attach a tube light fitting without destroying that
> 
> I have positioned a branch directly underneath the bulb, and like a good girl, she does quite often sit under it. Also I was under the impression that they naturally dwell in very leafy habitats, where not much UV filters down to them? I could be wrong, and will always listen to advice and suggestions : victory:


The UV output in these bulbs is still really poor, any UV bulb that is, in comparision to the Sun. I think at best the 12% ones represent a sunny UK day, so nothing like the really tropical habits. 

Infact you will be amazed how much UV acutally penetrates the leafcanopy in the jungles. people allways assume it has very low levels of UV when infact they can be quite high. 

IM use you could it a uv tube across the top ledge above the doors, pointing towards the cage. fis the brackets to hold the bulb to the roof, make a small hole with a drill to thread the cables in from the starter. Two little scres to hold the reflector and jobs a gooden. If you use the arcadia T5's with a reflector the output is massive and would to the world of good to be fitted in. They also wont raise the heat. 

The best position is above the door with a reflector (pending banches are in that area as well so that basking can occure) as that way all of the light is focused into the vivarium. Where as if they were at the back a good proportion of the light is lost out of the glass. 

What i do with UV sensitive animals, is use lots of fake plant to create a semi shaded spot with dabbled light, usually just under the basking spot, so that way tehy can avoid the uv althogeth if they dont want it. 

jay

Jay


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

mstypical said:


> He's had soooo much equipment and got rid for something else, had some high end stuff but never had the money to complete the set up, so sold it for a more affordable complete set up, but didn't like it..... he's had these 6 days and counting lol
> 
> DJX 700 with sampler?? We had that, for a short while


Yeah that rings a bell! 

I stopped playing mine ages ago when the mixer broke! Just never bothered replacing it and then someone stole all my vinyl at a gig :censor::devil:

If I catch the scallywag he will be getting a :bash:


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

Spikebrit said:


> The UV output in these bulbs is still really poor, any UV bulb that is, in comparision to the Sun. I think at best the 12% ones represent a sunny UK day, so nothing like the really tropical habits.
> 
> Infact you will be amazed how much UV acutally penetrates the leafcanopy in the jungles. people allways assume it has very low levels of UV when infact they can be quite high.
> 
> ...


I will have a quick measure of the space between the vents above the doors, and if there is space, I will get one on September 26th..... Student Finance Day wooohoooooo!!!

Sorry about that, ahem, yes I think she'll be alright for another 5-6weeks?


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

Iguanaquinn said:


> Yeah that rings a bell!
> 
> I stopped playing mine ages ago when the mixer broke! Just never bothered replacing it and then someone stole all my vinyl at a gig :censor::devil:
> 
> If I catch the scallywag he will be getting a :bash:


Bloody theiving :censor:

He's never left the house with these, purely for leisure (or some might say, a waste of money:gasp


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

mstypical said:


> With help from you! I believe she was at deaths door a few months ago, without you telling me about the heat she may not be here now, she was lay on the floor all lethargic, turned the light off and next morning she was jumping all over and having a good nosey


Yes it does sound like a temperature issue, this is what happned to my lot when I first began keeping them  still now we know and this is what counts.

Fantastic pics  and some nice setups too.: victory:

I might actually type up a care sheet on mountain horned dragons when I get the chance.


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Yes it does sound like a temperature issue, this is what happned to my lot when I first began keeping them  still now we know and this is what counts.
> 
> Fantastic pics  and some nice setups too.: victory:
> 
> I might actually type up a care sheet on mountain horned dragons when I get the chance.


My review is a mini-care sheet :lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Spikebrit said:


> The UV output in these bulbs is still really poor, any UV bulb that is, in comparision to the Sun. I think at best the 12% ones represent a sunny UK day, so nothing like the really tropical habits.
> 
> Infact you will be amazed how much UV acutally penetrates the leafcanopy in the jungles. people allways assume it has very low levels of UV when infact they can be quite high.
> 
> ...


glad you came on lol :blush: I never noticed tbh.
I recall at a time it was debatible whether they needed UVB though, not saying they should not because they most definately do, just goes to show how much we now know in the hobby dunnit lmao.:2thumb:


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

mstypical said:


> I will have a quick measure of the space between the vents above the doors, and if there is space, I will get one on September 26th..... Student Finance Day wooohoooooo!!!
> 
> Sorry about that, ahem, yes I think she'll be alright for another 5-6weeks?


if it was me i would just put a 6% or a 12 % Arcadia T5 in there (they are very thin) (surry pet supplies if the cheapest). I would then, behind the basking spot, block some of the light out with plants so that they can avoid the light if they want. That way you create the dappled effect. The bulbs also last for 12 months, so although expensive at first they work out cheap in the long run. The UV output is also simular to that of an MVB bulb so is far superia to all others. 

it will do no harm, to wait, you dont even have to do it, it was just a suggestion, as i beleive UV is essential fo 90% of things.

jay


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> glad you came on lol :blush: I never noticed tbh.
> I recall at a time it was debatible whether they needed UVB though, not saying they should not because they most definately do, just goes to show how much we now know in the hobby dunnit lmao.:2thumb:


All animals benefit from UV, some may benefit more then other but most will benefit. However, some may need it blocking out most of the time, but overall it is beneficial. 

Im ghradually updating all of my UV to the Arcadia T5's as these are aweseom, it's just expensive. 

jay


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

would any of you guys considering using a flexirium with these guys. i just picked one up one last week for much cheapness to use with my splendida which are kept pretty much the same way.my only concern is keeping humidity up but i reckon planting it out will help that lots.

any thoughts? it would certainly keep the temps at a decent level for them anyway lol


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

kirky1980 said:


> would any of you guys considering using a flexirium with these guys. i just picked one up one last week for much cheapness to use with my splendida which are kept pretty much the same way.my only concern is keeping humidity up but i reckon planting it out will help that lots.
> 
> any thoughts? it would certainly keep the temps at a decent level for them anyway lol


I would actually think it would be difficult to manage the temps, would fluctuate with the ambient room temperature, would get very cold at night in winter.

But don't listen to me, i'm not very experienced and until this morning did not know what reptile bark was, maybe there's a way of managing the temp :whistling2:


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

mstypical said:


> I would actually think it would be difficult to manage the temps, would fluctuate with the ambient room temperature, would get very cold at night in winter.
> 
> But don't listen to me, i'm not very experienced and until this morning did not know what reptile bark was, maybe there's a way of managing the temp :whistling2:


well winter time may be a problem especilly if we get in the minus 20's up here in scotland again but i do live in a gas central heated house so might not be to bad but suppose not everyone has that.

i wonder how cham owners do it :hmm:


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

kirky1980 said:


> well winter time may be a problem especilly if we get in the minus 20's up here in scotland again but i do live in a gas central heated house so might not be to bad but suppose not everyone has that.
> 
> i wonder how cham owners do it :hmm:


They do look stunning when all set up, I would just be too scared to ever use one :blush:


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

mstypical said:


> They do look stunning when all set up, I would just be too scared to ever use one :blush:


haha i cant wait to get all my bits for it lol. most people iv said that to think im crazy giving a 2x2x4 flexi to 3 7/8 inch tree dragons but i know even if i double that space they would still want more to jump about on lol


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

kirky1980 said:


> haha i cant wait to get all my bits for it lol. most people iv said that to think im crazy giving a 2x2x4 flexi to 3 7/8 inch tree dragons but i know even if i double that space they would still want more to jump about on lol


Some animals will be nervous in an enclosure much bigger than them (like my T's) but dragons should be fine i'd think : victory:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> would any of you guys considering using a flexirium with these guys. i just picked one up one last week for much cheapness to use with my splendida which are kept pretty much the same way.my only concern is keeping humidity up but i reckon planting it out will help that lots.
> 
> any thoughts? it would certainly keep the temps at a decent level for them anyway lol


 
Fine  because of the lack of heat they need I would not see it as a massive issue tbh.

The humidity can easily be sorted by misting heavily and when they are shedding covering up the sides.

If you were to use a heating appliance the best part would escape also so I also would not be concerned about that.

It can be done mate with a few imprivisations


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

mstypical said:


> Some animals will be nervous in an enclosure much bigger than them (like my T's) but dragons should be fine i'd think : victory:


yeah im sure these wee guys will love the space. there in a 2x2x2 exo just now and they use everything including running about the mesh roof lol


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

I really want a pair of these now  I was up all night looking and hunting around lmao.

Phil I replied to your post on the prev page I dunno if you seen it.


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I really want a pair of these now  I was up all night looking and hunting around lmao.
> 
> Phil I replied to your post on the prev page I dunno if you seen it.


actually dixon i didnt  cheers 

well the humidity im not worried about thats easy sorted by rigging up a fogger or spraying alot but night time heat im really not sure about tbh are there some sort of heater or ceramics i can use to keep the temps decent enough throughout a scottish winter?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> actually dixon i didnt  cheers
> 
> well the humidity im not worried about thats easy sorted by rigging up a fogger or spraying alot but night time heat im really not sure about tbh are there some sort of heater or ceramics i can use to keep the temps decent enough throughout a scottish winter?


 
Mate in an enclosure like that, you are probibly better off using a low wattage bulb like a 40w (ordinary) and connect it to a pulse stat, most of the heat will escape (true) but it will still offer a warm (not hot) spot in an enclosure like that. In the winter, if temperatures in the home are getting cold bump the wattage up to 60w: victory: (p.s I have not tested this because our home is warm enough lol) but it is something I would do.

Fogger sounds awsome, I beleive you can even get drippers etc cheap enough if your willing to do it all properly, a light mist now and again wont hurt either. 

It really is just imprivising, but don't over heat the enclosure what ever you do? although to be fair I dunno how you can in those enclosuires lmao.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

I am going out in an hour, see if my local can get them in  chat soon chappies.


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Mate in an enclosure like that, you are probibly better off using a low wattage bulb like a 40w (ordinary) and connect it to a pulse stat, most of the heat will escape (true) but it will still offer a warm (not hot) spot in an enclosure like that. In the winter, if temperatures in the home are getting cold bump the wattage up to 60w: victory: (p.s I have not tested this because our home is warm enough lol) but it is something I would do.
> 
> Fogger sounds awsome, I beleive you can even get drippers etc cheap enough if your willing to do it all properly, a light mist now and again wont hurt either.
> 
> It really is just imprivising, but don't over heat the enclosure what ever you do? although to be fair I dunno how you can in those enclosuires lmao.


well i do have gas central heating so that will certainly help lol and suppose i shouldnt really need a night heater if the flexi is somewhere nearer a radiator :lol2:


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I am going out in an hour, see if my local can get them in  chat soon chappies.


Try and get Capra's  by far the most beautiful

They had them in one of my local shops a few weeks back, not too far away


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

mstypical said:


> Try and get Capra's  by far the most beautiful
> 
> They had them in one of my local shops a few weeks back, not too far away


 
 they havent even herd of them... why oh why did I move. lol


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> they havent even herd of them... why oh why did I move. lol



Where did you ask? 

Also, you could always ask nicly and i might see if i can get them in for you. :whistling2:

jay


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

While we have some enthusiasts in the same place, could someone help me identify 'her' true gender?

I have the possibility of obtaining an adult male in the near future, from an established breeder so no worries about being recently WC or anything like that, but obviously I need to know she's definitely a girl first!

I have looked here > MHD Gender Determination - What sex is my Dragon?

and tried to take similar photos, attached. I really can't tell, mine may possibly be a little chunky  Around half an inch of the tail at the top is very fleshy, but again, may be fat :whistling2: was extremely skinny when I bought it, from a young lad who admitted he didn't know what he was doing, and i've fattened her out a bit.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Spikebrit said:


> Where did you ask?
> 
> Also, you could always ask nicly and i might see if i can get them in for you. :whistling2:
> 
> jay


 
 well discount koi and aquatics I don't know the way too, but I have been there a few times, I was droped off:blush:

It was the one in tunstall... I know I know not a very good shop but I thought I would ask anyways...

The one in Burslem is just useless in my view lol.

I would of course need a price before I could give a definate yes but if you could get one or two It would be appreciated


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> well discount koi and aquatics I don't know the way too, but I have been there a few times, I was droped off:blush:
> 
> It was the one in tunstall... I know I know not a very good shop but I thought I would ask anyways...
> 
> ...


The only one in stoke really worth going to IMO is doscount koi lol, the ones you've mentioned are shocking lol. 

I will have an ask around and check the lists i have and let you know. 

Jay


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

mstypical said:


> While we have some enthusiasts in the same place, could someone help me identify 'her' true gender?
> 
> I have the possibility of obtaining an adult male in the near future, from an established breeder so no worries about being recently WC or anything like that, but obviously I need to know she's definitely a girl first!
> 
> ...


 
I know the answer but lets see how well our fellow enthusiasts fair


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I know the answer but lets see how well our fellow enthusiasts fair


Haha how long do I have to wait?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Spikebrit said:


> The only one in stoke really worth going to IMO is doscount koi lol, the ones you've mentioned are shocking lol.
> 
> I will have an ask around and check the lists i have and let you know.
> 
> Jay


 
I know discount Koi are fantastic! I would have went there today if I could actually get there, I don't drive lol.:blush:

and I am still learning my way around on the bus lmao, thanks Jay would appreciate that


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

mstypical said:


> Haha how long do I have to wait?


Just til the end of today when the majority may or may not have spoken  lol I would hate to not give someone else a chance because these questions don't come up often


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Just til the end of today when the majority may or may not have spoken  lol I would hate to not give someone else a chance because these questions don't come up often


The more I look at it, the more I lean towards 'male', I hope i'm wrong, i'll wait for your reply :whistling2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

mstypical said:


> The more I look at it, the more I lean towards 'male', I hope i'm wrong, i'll wait for your reply :whistling2:


 we will see.


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

Come on guys, have a guess! The suspense is, already, killing me!


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I know discount Koi are fantastic! I would have went there today if I could actually get there, I don't drive lol.:blush:
> 
> and I am still learning my way around on the bus lmao, thanks Jay would appreciate that


Where are you from then? How long you been in Stoke?

I'm sure i can get you some they have been on a few list, may be a wait though as it would have to tie in with other orders and or imports depending on where they are coming from. 

jay


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Spikebrit said:


> Where are you from then? How long you been in Stoke?
> 
> I'm sure i can get you some they have been on a few list, may be a wait though as it would have to tie in with other orders and or imports depending on where they are coming from.
> 
> jay


We moved here in Febuary, I am origianlly from washington tyne and wear, sort of in the middle of newcastle and sunderland together.

A wait would be fine for me...  that way I can save up some dosh and not leave myself skint lol.

Currently I am living in Burslem.: victory:


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> We moved here in Febuary, I am origianlly from washington tyne and wear, sort of in the middle of newcastle and sunderland together.
> 
> A wait would be fine for me...  that way I can save up some dosh and not leave myself skint lol.
> 
> Currently I am living in Burslem.: victory:


Ahh cool.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Spikebrit said:


> Ahh cool.


Not really  lol I have no social life here, no friends etc it is hard at times but what can you do lmao. tis one reason I tend to use the forums alot more these days.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Not really  lol I have no social life here, no friends etc it is hard at times but what can you do lmao. tis one reason I tend to use the forums alot more these days.


Well you have to get out then, find some friends, do stuff, theres loads of reptile keepers in stoke. 

Jay


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Spikebrit said:


> Well you have to get out then, find some friends, do stuff, theres loads of reptile keepers in stoke.
> 
> Jay


We need a reptile club  I know what you mean though...


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> We need a reptile club  I know what you mean though...


Well, there might be one starting in a few months, if you get my drift, just need a few more things in place first. 

Jay


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Spikebrit said:


> Well, there might be one starting in a few months, if you get my drift, just need a few more things in place first.
> 
> Jay


 
Let me know about this  if anything comes of it.: victory:


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

mstypical said:


> While we have some enthusiasts in the same place, could someone help me identify 'her' true gender?
> 
> I have the possibility of obtaining an adult male in the near future, from an established breeder so no worries about being recently WC or anything like that, but obviously I need to know she's definitely a girl first!
> 
> ...


 
aww she is a pretty girl aint she


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

kirky1980 said:


> aww she is a pretty girl aint she


 
Why thank you :blush:


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

Verified female (in very good nick) by a breeder woohoo!


----------



## jase81 (Jun 3, 2011)

you got a lovely girl there :flrt: wouldnt mind a pair of these :2thumb:


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

jase81 said:


> you got a lovely girl there :flrt: wouldnt mind a pair of these :2thumb:


I'm looking out for a male now I know what she definitely is, would love a friend for her she seems bored on her own and constantly headbutts the doors to be let out :lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

I want some too  good luck finding them lmao.


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I want some too  good luck finding them lmao.


Was just quoted £70 for a baby! Only paid £36 last time for Denver, but they aren't getting any more in


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

mstypical said:


> Was just quoted £70 for a baby! Only paid £36 last time for Denver, but they aren't getting any more in


 
what:gasp: rediculous, you can get them for £30-£40 normally when they are availible
and considering most are wild caught and there is no garuntee I would most certainly not go any higher than £30.

I would only pay £40 if they were CB.

shimples.

if they are £70 they must have paid for vet checks in which case I would want to see documentation for the receipts before handing over that kind of dosh!


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> what:gasp: rediculous, you can get them for £30-£40 normally when they are availible
> and considering most are wild caught and there is no garuntee I would most certainly not go any higher than £30.
> 
> I would only pay £40 if they were CB.
> ...


No i'm not paying it, would rather hold out for an adult which i'm guessing I could pick up for that price. Saw one for sale a few weeks back with a full set up (not as nice as mine obviously lol) an adult for £100, but 1) it wasn't the breed I particularly love, 2) it was also a girl and 3) it had sole within hours of being put up anyway. So yeah, they shouldn't be that expensive!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

mstypical said:


> No i'm not paying it, would rather hold out for an adult which i'm guessing I could pick up for that price. Saw one for sale a few weeks back with a full set up (not as nice as mine obviously lol) an adult for £100, but 1) it wasn't the breed I particularly love, 2) it was also a girl and 3) it had sole within hours of being put up anyway. So yeah, they shouldn't be that expensive!


LOL!

at times I am glad I come on the forums... I have learnt a few things  lol.


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> LOL!
> 
> at times I am glad I come on the forums... I have learnt a few things  lol.


Of course I meant sold, not sole :bash:

What else have you learnt :lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

mstypical said:


> Of course I meant sold, not sole :bash:
> 
> What else have you learnt :lol2:


How too argue with people and always win:no1: even if I am wrong:lol2:


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> How too argue with people and always win:no1: even if I am wrong:lol2:


I'm utterly lost, were you arguing with me? :war:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

mstypical said:


> I'm utterly lost, were you arguing with me? :war:


oh no just in general lol.... put the gun down 
but in seriouseness I have learnt to not buy a horned dragon for £70 :lol2:


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> oh no just in general lol.... put the gun down
> but in seriouseness I have learnt to not buy a horned dragon for £70 :lol2:


I would never have paid that much, I have seen them on a mail order webste for £50! Though I would never courier anything except maybe a spiderling....


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

mstypical said:


> I would never have paid that much, I have seen them on a mail order webste for £50! Though I would never courier anything except maybe a spiderling....


:lol2:: victory:


----------



## jase81 (Jun 3, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> How too argue with people and always win:no1: even if I am wrong:lol2:


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

She's not ate for about a week, except one earthworm, (think it's the heat, combined with the fact that the locusts blend in with the colour of the bark, she looks like she can't be bothered looking for them,) changed the bark like you said Dixon, tried lino. It's black so she can see the food on it bless her, and it's unused, so see how that goes. Managed to keep humidity up with newspaper so hopefully this will be ok too... because it looks bloody lovely :no1: Pic tomorrow


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

mstypical said:


> She's not ate for about a week, except one earthworm, (think it's the heat, combined with the fact that the locusts blend in with the colour of the bark, she looks like she can't be bothered looking for them,) changed the bark like you said Dixon, tried lino. It's black so she can see the food on it bless her, and it's unused, so see how that goes. Managed to keep humidity up with newspaper so hopefully this will be ok too... because it looks bloody lovely :no1: Pic tomorrow


 
Quite possibly  these guys can live off a staple of earthworms tbh. 
they are very tricky to get to eat other insects, I did manage to get mine to eat crickets but I would never do it again because of the amount of time it took of starving them, (which I might add was by accident)

Try holding the worm infront of her 

Just make sure they are dusted, they may also take mario/king worm: victory:


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Quite possibly  these guys can live off a staple of earthworms tbh.
> they are very tricky to get to eat other insects, I did manage to get mine to eat crickets but I would never do it again because of the amount of time it took of starving them, (which I might add was by accident)
> 
> Try holding the worm infront of her
> ...


Have you dusted earthworms with calcium? I did once and they exploded like something from a horror film, came out in what can only be described as blisters which then burst and made the worm a bit disgusting! Happened very quickly too!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

mstypical said:


> Have you dusted earthworms with calcium? I did once and they exploded like something from a horror film, came out in what can only be described as blisters which then burst and made the worm a bit disgusting! Happened very quickly too!


 
psml... yes I have, I think it is something to do with their skin being quite moisture like, the same would probiblyh happen dusting snails if that makes sense lol.

mario worm gut loaded and dusted is probibly the best option to make sure she is getting vitamins, but still continue to feed the earthys : victory:


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> psml... yes I have, I think it is something to do with their skin being quite moisture like, the same would probiblyh happen dusting snails if that makes sense lol.
> 
> mario worm gut loaded and dusted is probibly the best option to make sure she is getting vitamins, but still continue to feed the earthys : victory:


Just about to go and dig up some worms soon, she does seem to like them but they escape from her really quickly on loose substrate so should be ok now on lino. She won't eat from my hand any more, looks at me like 'what are you doing??' :lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

mstypical said:


> Just about to go and dig up some worms soon, she does seem to like them but they escape from her really quickly on loose substrate so should be ok now on lino. She won't eat from my hand any more, looks at me like 'what are you doing??' :lol2:


:lol2: one thing people do wrong when hand feeding, and I have observed this a thousand times with many different lizards, is they approach from the front...

Remember a lizards eyes are different to our own and people tend to have better results when they show the lizard the food item from the side rather than the front.


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> :lol2: one thing people do wrong when hand feeding, and I have observed this a thousand times with many different lizards, is they approach from the front...
> 
> Remember a lizards eyes are different to our own and people tend to have better results when they show the lizard the food item from the side rather than the front.


Yeah I used to hand feed her when I got her, she had been fed crickets by way of seemingly just throwing thm in the viv, I found a lot of dead ones in there and she was very skinny, I also think they were far too small. I started hand-feeding her locusts, which she liked for a while, and i've recently started including different types of worms. She just won't hand feed any more


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

mstypical said:


> Yeah I used to hand feed her when I got her, she had been fed crickets by way of seemingly just throwing thm in the viv, I found a lot of dead ones in there and she was very skinny, I also think they were far too small. I started hand-feeding her locusts, which she liked for a while, and i've recently started including different types of worms. She just won't hand feed any more


 
I suppose in a way thats a good thing,  she wants to keep her indipendance lmao.


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I suppose in a way thats a good thing,  she wants to keep her indipendance lmao.


That's how I look at it. She's grown in more ways than one since being here


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

mstypical said:


> That's how I look at it. She's grown in more ways than one since being here


hehe  awesome. :no1:


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

Pic attached of my stylish lino :whistling2:

It worked anyway I put her on the floor with some dusted locusts and she ate : victory:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

mstypical said:


> Pic attached of my stylish lino :whistling2:
> 
> It worked anyway I put her on the floor with some dusted locusts and she ate : victory:


Hey that is not bad  I like it 
I still prefer bark and soil though lol.


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Hey that is not bad  I like it
> I still prefer bark and soil though lol.


I noticed she won't eat off bark, and the soil/coco fibre attracts little flies and goes moudly


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

mstypical said:


> I noticed she won't eat off bark, and the soil/coco fibre attracts little flies and goes moudly


Does it? lack of ventilation methinks, well if it works for you I can't complain 

Your little missy must be a fussy little wormyknickers:lol2:


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Does it? lack of ventilation methinks, well if it works for you I can't complain
> 
> Your little missy must be a fussy little wormyknickers:lol2:


She *really* is, though she fits in well in this nuthouse :whistling2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

mstypical said:


> She *really* is, though she fits in well in this nuthouse :whistling2:


 
psml:lol2::no1::2thumb:


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

She _was_ in shed, her head came off in one piece today :lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

mstypical said:


> She _was_ in shed, her head came off in one piece today :lol2:


I bloody knew it!
why oh why do people do this to me:whistling2:


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I bloody knew it!
> why oh why do people do this to me:whistling2:


Haha well in my defence she didn't look like that last time :whistling2:

I was a bit freaked out actually only her head has shed so far and she looked deathly this morning!

But on the cute side of life, she fell asleep on me last night, proper out of it, and when I moved her to put her back in her viv she looked at me like 'Why? I was comfy!'


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

More help please!

Since her head shed, she's been a bit irritable, keeps scratching her head like a dog does, with her rear legs, and rubbing her head on the branches in the viv. Also, her head is jet black, I mean it looks like leather in reality, the pictures don't really show it very well. Again, I don't remember this from last time, last time she shed in little flaky pieces, was a bit of a drawn out procedure, nothing like the (pretty thick) perfect mould of her head that came off yesterday?

>>> Included the pic of her asleep on my arm, unbelieveable unless you see it for yourself


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

mstypical said:


> More help please!
> 
> Since her head shed, she's been a bit irritable, keeps scratching her head like a dog does, with her rear legs, and rubbing her head on the branches in the viv. Also, her head is jet black, I mean it looks like leather in reality, the pictures don't really show it very well. Again, I don't remember this from last time, last time she shed in little flaky pieces, was a bit of a drawn out procedure, nothing like the (pretty thick) perfect mould of her head that came off yesterday?
> 
> >>> Included the pic of her asleep on my arm, unbelieveable unless you see it for yourself


 
It is fine, those are her true colours  
she is itchy, she is scratching herself  Nice pics.


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> It is fine, those are her true colours
> she is itchy, she is scratching herself  Nice pics.


Speed of lightning, as ever :2thumb:

Thanks


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

mstypical said:


> Speed of lightning, as ever :2thumb:
> 
> Thanks


LOL salazare is always lurking hehe.


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

I have just seen her lift her tail to next to her head (didnt know she could even do that?!), rip off a big piece of skin from her tail, and proceed to eat it. 

Is _that_ normal??


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

mstypical said:


> I have just seen her lift her tail to next to her head (didnt know she could even do that?!), rip off a big piece of skin from her tail, and proceed to eat it.
> 
> Is _that_ normal??


 
yes  lol.


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

They're weird.

Wouldn't catch me licking dust..... :lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

mstypical said:


> They're weird.
> 
> Wouldn't catch me licking dust..... :lol2:


psml... they are awesome little things, I have not actually to date seen my leopard geckos shed, like the MHD's they eat their skins lol.

A few lizards do it on and off too.


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

I have some great videos of my MHD, does anyone know how I can get a video on here (without uploading them to YT, me and YT fell out big time) thanks!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

mstypical said:


> I have some great videos of my MHD, does anyone know how I can get a video on here (without uploading them to YT, me and YT fell out big time) thanks!


No idea hun? maybey photobucket?


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

I think I made friends with YT, we'll see if these work...

mstypical's Channel - YouTube


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

Woo let's revive an old thread.... I don't like making new ones for no point whatsoever...

Almost lost Rango yesterday! 

I always see posts where people say they've lost their iguana/beardie/whatever via an open door, and I always think 'why do you even have them out near an open door?'

Well yesterday, my OH was in the back garden tinkering with the car, I was in the living room dusting (proper stereotypes for you there lol) and Rango was going mad scratching at the doors. Usually she wants spraying with water, but on this occasion, no sooner had I slid the doors open a bit, she was out and legging it! I was knelt down so had to jump up, run around the coffee table, by this time she's in the kitchen, going for glory, ran straight past the dog, who jumped up like 'what the hell was THAT??', and out the back door!!! 

I yanked the door open (as it had only been open a crack) and she's sat on the shed roof, apparently sunbathing!


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

mstypical said:


> Woo let's revive an old thread.... I don't like making new ones for no point whatsoever...
> 
> Almost lost Rango yesterday!
> 
> ...


LMAo now thats an escapee story. I assume you got her back in alright?

Jay


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

Spikebrit said:


> LMAo now thats an escapee story. I assume you got her back in alright?
> 
> Jay


Yeah! She just let me pick her up off the roof! Crazy girl, was so funny to think about once I had her back safe :lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Jesus christ. 
bet your heart hit your throat.


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Jesus christ.
> bet your heart hit your throat.


My face must have been a picture, I was just like '.....................NO!' Froze for a moment thinking, if I chase her, she's gonna run faster! Couldn't believe the dog she literally jumped out of the way then looks at me like 'WTF???'


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

I booked my wedding this morning; am I happy, yes but I'll tell you why! I got a friend for Rango!!!! I now have an adult male AND an adult female A. Capra, and they get along beautifully :flrt: 





































I am undescribably happy right now :flrt:

In the last photo, the male's on the right, Rango's on the left. She's a lot bigger than him because she's a year older, and she's fat (waxworms lol), He's only 1 yo, but i'll soon bulk him up


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

mstypical said:


> I booked my wedding this morning; am I happy, yes but I'll tell you why! I got a friend for Rango!!!! I now have an adult male AND an adult female A. Capra, and they get along beautifully :flrt:
> 
> image
> 
> ...


 
You lucky git!:flrt:
Nice one mystypical  they are beautiful and what a perfect match.


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> You lucky git!:flrt:
> Nice one mystypical  they are beautiful and what a perfect match.


Thanks, I am seriously made up, thought i'd never find a boy and considered giving her up to someone who might be able to breed her one day, there are far too few of these about, but now hopefully i'll have babies of my own in a few years :flrt:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

mstypical said:


> Thanks, I am seriously made up, thought i'd never find a boy and considered giving her up to someone who might be able to breed her one day, there are far too few of these about, but now hopefully i'll have babies of my own in a few years :flrt:


 
maybey a bit sooner  once they get going.:whistling2:
yeah I remember you messaging me, I will get back into breeding them again but I need to sort a few finances out first.


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

awesome news you getting a male now  id love to get me some of these one day aswell. hopefully by then there will be a couple of people breeding them sucsessfully eh guys


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> awesome news you getting a male now  id love to get me some of these one day aswell. hopefully by then there will be a couple of people breeding them sucsessfully eh guys


 
mate I am suprised you don't have any of these yet.: victory:


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> mate I am suprised you don't have any of these yet.: victory:


lol me too i do love them but they wife has put restraints on since a boa magiclly appeard in the house lol im still not sure where that came from:whistling2:

plus i have an egg due and my splendida female had layed aswell but i cant find the eggs so if all them hatch out ill need the room for them unfortunatly


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> lol me too i do love them but they wife has put restraints on since a boa magiclly appeard in the house lol im still not sure where that came from:whistling2:
> 
> plus i have an egg due and my splendida female had layed aswell but i cant find the eggs so if all them hatch out ill need the room for them unfortunatly


 
good luck with that mate, and this is why salazare remains single, can't be asking for permission with anything I want :2thumb:

the ex pretty soon learn't that.:whistling2:


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> good luck with that mate, and this is why salazare remains single, can't be asking for permission with anything I want :2thumb:
> 
> the ex pretty soon learn't that.:whistling2:


well the wife was around before the lizards but if i knew it was going to be this bad then i might have to be packing the bags :lol2:

just pray she dosnt read this haha


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> well the wife was around before the lizards but if i knew it was going to be this bad then i might have to be packing the bags :lol2:
> 
> just pray she dosnt read this haha


 
oh I could not live without animals, tried it once and I went mad, I am who I am and that is that.:2thumb:
breaks out in song I am what I am


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm still mesmerised by these two....














































The horny buggers are trying to make babies as we speak :whistling2:


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

mstypical said:


> I'm still mesmerised by these two....
> 
> image
> 
> ...


 
stop rubbing it in you tease hahaha :devil:


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

kirky1980 said:


> stop rubbing it in you tease hahaha :devil:


Haha.... go and get yourself an adult male from MPA whilst they have them :whistling2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

I need to get something sorted with my finances lol.:2thumb:


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I need to get something sorted with my finances lol.:2thumb:


I can't afford it... booked the wedding at 11.30 Friday morning and vowed no more pets until i've paid for the big day. By 2pm he was sat chilling with Rango in the front room :whistling2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

mstypical said:


> I can't afford it... booked the wedding at 11.30 Friday morning and vowed no more pets until i've paid for the big day. By 2pm he was sat chilling with Rango in the front room :whistling2:


Haha well my next one is going to be horned dragons definately.


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

mstypical said:


> Haha.... go and get yourself an adult male from MPA whilst they have them :whistling2:


whats MPA? lol if i had the space for them id of had them by now lol


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

kirky1980 said:


> whats MPA? lol if i had the space for them id of had them by now lol


Manchester Pets and Aquatics.... I thought you were local lol


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

mstypical said:


> Manchester Pets and Aquatics.... I thought you were local lol


id be local if dundee was near manchester buuuutttttt its not haha :lol2:


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

Ok guys.... I have a problem, please bear with me... and be nice!

My fella was claining out the viv today (proper deep clean) and has discovered some eggs. They look fairly dead, like they've been there some time. I only got my new addition (which I was assured was a male) on the 7th October 2011 - am I right in thinking they're gravid for 5 months? 

If this is the case, either Spike (newbie) is actually a girl, and has arrived with me already gravid? Or Rango (the original) is female as previously believed and has laid dud eggs? 

Basically Spike found a way down behind some rocks, shortly after bringing him/her home. I felt it wasn't safe, and re-arranged some furniture so he/she couldn't get down there any more. This was about a month ago. This morning, the eggs were discovered trapped under the rocks. I believe Spike has laid them down there and then been unable to get back to them. 

What do people think? 

Pictures of the eggs attached, can't get on photobucket in work


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

They don't look fertile but they look OK, I would incubate them any way and see what happens. Incubate by removing thwem or leaving them where they are. 

jay


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

Spikebrit said:


> They don't look fertile but they look OK, I would incubate them any way and see what happens. Incubate by removing thwem or leaving them where they are.
> 
> jay


Thanks, i've told my fella i've seen threads where worse survive, so he's put them in a moss box until I get home.


----------

